# Ebenen übereinander legen



## dermacz (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
habe mir eine Seite gemacht
HIER 
Nun soll in das Content-Feld ein BG und zwar wie hier auf dem Bild zu sehen der Drache. Nun habe ich 2 Probleme:

1. Das Content Feld muss eine best. Höhe haben damit man den Drachen immer sieht
2. Ich  kann keine direkte Höhe definieren da es eine dynamische Tabelle ist die sich je nach Inhalt in der Größe anpasst (Also müsste der Drache ein fester Teil der includeten Dateien sein)

Wenn ich den Drachen jedoch als BG in den einzelnen Dateien mach dann ist er nie eirklich zentriert in der Mitte, höchstens horizontal, aber nie vertikal. Hat einer ne Idee eir man das machen kann....villeicht mit CSS-Ebenen...habe mal davon gehört hab aber keine Ahnung con Ebenen mit CSS. Bräuchte auch nur nen Ansatzt wer euch echt dankbar

THX im Voraus
mfg dermac'z

EDIT: Kann mir niemand helfen?


----------

